# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Semmering - Hirschenkogel - Treffen 2006

## georg

Hallo,

das gleiche wie beim Schladming-Thread jetzt auch für den Semmering.  :Smile: 

Ich beginne gleich: Morgen, Samstag, 15. Juli möchte ich hinfahren.
edit: Nur vormittags.
Wer ist dort, wer würde aus Wien mitfahren (wollen)?

 :Smile:

----------


## pagey

höchstwahrscheinlich erst am sonntag dort ..samstag verhindert weil wirtshaus-rennen in windhaag  :Wink: 

kanns eh ned erwarten endlich wieder hinzukommen...der DH is a riesen spass !

----------


## Lordz

jo passt pagey oder darf ich pete sagen ( ala erwin ) 
Wir werden ebenfalls am sonntag raufkommen !

----------


## der koch

werd mo und di oben sein, vielleicht kommt der biff(neuseeländer)auch vorbei. der georg(big hit) ist fix dabei und dem siento werd ich wohl a radl borgen.

könnte am mo 2 leute von wien mitnehmen inkl radln, fahre aber erst di nachmittag wieder heim.

roland

----------


## georg

Schön wars wieder mal.. leider mußte einmal der Hubschrauber kommen.  :Frown:

----------


## Savage

> Schön wars wieder mal.. leider mußte einmal der Hubschrauber kommen.


Warum musste der hubschrauber kommen ...? bzw sagen wir so, hat er sich arg verletzt ?

Hat jemand morgen (Sonntag) eine mitfahr gelegenheit für mich ...? (von wien oder umgebung...)
würde natürlich auch sprit usw mitzahln...

lg phil

----------


## georg

> Warum musste der hubschrauber kommen ...? bzw sagen wir so, hat er sich arg verletzt ?


 Ich weiß es leider nicht.. es war auf der Freeridestrecke anscheinend bei einer Wippe.

Wie es morgen aussieht weiß ich noch nicht.. bei meiner nicht vorhandenen Kondition sollte ich mal eine längere XC oder Straßenrunde drehen.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Falls ich fahre, dann nur halbtags.

 :Smile:

----------


## Savage

> die freeride-strecke ist nur geil!!!!!!!! leiwande sprünge, viel speed, genug platz,....
> 
> der downhillpart ist für einen anfänger wie mich etwas zu anspruchsvoll, die wurzeln und steine lassen mich nur erahnen wie man da mit speed drüber soll.
> 
> der double am ende ist auch sehr fein, 
> 
> arg, dass es heute 2 schlüsselbeinbrüche gab!!


......

----------


## manfred

werden morgen, sonntag nachmittag anwesend sein  :Smirk:

----------


## hustla

> Schön wars wieder mal.. leider mußte einmal der Hubschrauber kommen.



der huba huba musste kommen weil einer über die wippe gedüst ist und der hintere nicht beachtet hat, das sich die wippe ja dann aufstellt, wenn der vordere übern schwerpunkt ist, und ist da voll reingefahren....

handgelenk dürft sehr arg ausgeschaut haben.


und noch einer hat sich beim double im ziehlhang des schlüsselbahn gebrochen... ist übern lenker abgestiegen....

najo, blöde sache aber irgendwann mussta ja sowas passieren....


was mich heute aufgeregt hat, waren diese sch... rollerfahrer, die depat auf da freeride strecke runtergerollt sind und ca. 15 m nach den 3 speed kickern quer über die landung gestanden sind....

hätte sollen gar ned bremse, aber dan wär nochmal der hubahuba gekommen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   genauso wie die wanderer die einen anlieger von der DH-strecke bestiegen haben.... :EEK!:

----------


## Savage

> der huba huba musste kommen weil einer über die wippe gedüst ist und der hintere nicht beachtet hat, das sich die wippe ja dann aufstellt, wenn der vordere übern schwerpunkt ist, und ist da voll reingefahren....
> 
> handgelenk dürft sehr arg ausgeschaut haben.
> 
> 
> und noch einer hat sich beim double im ziehlhang des schlüsselbahn gebrochen... ist übern lenker abgestiegen....
> 
> najo, blöde sache aber irgendwann mussta ja sowas passieren....
> 
> ...



Über die Rollerfahrer hab i mi letzte woche scho aufgregt ! da sind die vollmongos mittn auf der FR strecke gstandn und habn die steine aus der strecke raustan...  :Evil:

----------


## pagey

argh...heut schaff ichs wieder ned....grad erst aufgstanden... 
najo jetzt sollte demnäxt mal das ein oder andere renn-freie weekend kommen wo ich endlich wieder zum semmering kann....

----------


## Bijan

was ich weis hat der mim heli abtransportiert wurde einen handgelenksbruch und an schulterbruch erlitten

ich glaube das er auch bewusstlos war

das mim schlüsselbein war a ned schen....zieht beim table ab,verkliert den helm(rollt den hang runter)........ich bring ihm den helm rauf

dann schaut der nach seinem schlüsselbein .......und des steht auch schon raus(grad das kein offener bruch war) :Frown:  


aber osnst wars ur geil............bin samstag das erste mal den table(ehmaliger double) schön drübergsprungen und wer beim DH a imma schneller :Smile:

----------


## roadrunner82

@ die die sich über Rollerfahrer und Wanderer aufregen

Kommts wieder einmal herunter. Sie wissens im Gegensatz zu euch einfach nicht besser. Woher auch? Demnach liegts an euch a bisserl Rücksicht zu nehmen und an den wenigen unübersichtlichen Stellen auf Sicht zu fahren. Zumal die Rollerfahrer dem Park sicher mehr dienen als schaden.  :Wink:  
Wenns heizen wollts gehts aufn DH.

----------


## hustla

> @ die die sich über Rollerfahrer und Wanderer aufregen
> 
> Kommts wieder einmal herunter. Sie wissens im Gegensatz zu euch einfach nicht besser. Woher auch? Demnach liegts an euch a bisserl Rücksicht zu nehmen und an den wenigen unübersichtlichen Stellen auf Sicht zu fahren. Zumal die Rollerfahrer dem Park sicher mehr dienen als schaden.  
> Wenns heizen wollts gehts aufn DH.


die rollafahrer san ma eigentlich eh wurscht.... aber die brauchen nicht mitten auf der strecke/piste stehen bleiben... wenns am rand stehen bleiben störts ja nicht. ist ja bei schifahren/snowboarden auf pisten auch so, das man ned mitten auf der piste mit einer gruppe stehen bleibt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

aber was solls.... i bin froh das ma wos leiwandes zum fahren haben  :Wink:

----------


## sorris

ahh du warst das bei mtb standl am semmering, ich bin der mitm norco aus der gruppe wo bei allen immer was neues kaputt war  :Big Grin: 

meinst du die atom.-lab?

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> geile neue seite is online
> 
> www.bikeparksemmering.at 
> 
> Und viele news die noch gemacht werden , klingt zimlich geil !!! Schätzomativ der Bikepark Winner of the Year !!!!


Ahhh, ein Rennen!

----------


## manfred

> meinst du die atom.-lab?


jo, mein ich!

----------


## Lordz

die mountainbiker hütte is sehr edel ++g++

----------


## Savage

> die mountainbiker hütte is sehr edel ++g++



hehe jo, was is im 2ten container, die bikes ?

weil in dem einen warst du immer drinn, diese couch und a bisl gwand....

----------


## georg

Pfff.. die DH-Strecke war heute verdammt schnell..  :EEK!:  *zitter* und es hat garnicht geregnet! 

Nächstes Wochenende wieder.  :Big Grin: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Lordz

wer warstn du bitte ? War gestern auch oben , hab dich aber net  gesehen !!!

----------


## rustyracing

> Pfff.. die DH-Strecke war heute verdammt schnell..  *zitter* und es hat garnicht geregnet! 
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende wieder.


schnell und verdammt staubig.
als dritter in der gruppe hast den gesamten staub der vordermänner gefressen.

sonst aber sehr cool, strecken (vorallem dre dh) sind ein bisschen besser ausgefahren als noch vor 4 wochen.

wir sind nächstes we wieder oben.

lg
alex

----------


## Lordz

Hey , wie schauts aus am 26. august mit dem Fahrtechnik pacour ?

Kommt da jetzt was oder nicht ?

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

Bin morgn wieda oben 0900 Uhr :Smile:

----------


## pagey

ich denk ich werd morgen samstag wohl am nachmitag oder so vorbeischaun....freu mi scho  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Morgen geh ich irgendeinen Klettersteig, ich bin dann erst am So Nachmittag oder Vormittag wieder am Semmering.

 :Smile:

----------


## Tom

Wenn wer am Sonntag ein Platzerl für mich hätte wäre ich dabei !!!  :Wink:

----------


## rohloffman

so fahrt die woche irgend wer raus würd nämlich auch gern fahren.....

----------


## georg

Ist heute nachmittag jemand draußen oder möchte hinfahren?

 :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

:Confused:  Will auch nen Bikepark vor meiner Haustüre.
Is heut nachmittag ....  :Box:  

Oktober werd ich auch mal für nen langes WE kommen

----------


## Tom

Sind Samstag wieder draußen ein paar Leut !  :Wink:

----------


## rustyracing

wir sind vom nachmittag bis spät in die nacht dort.

lg

----------


## georg

War schön heute.. kaum Leute. ich hatte den Eindruck ich bin der einzige auf der DH-Strecke. Naja, auf jeden Fall der unfähigste.  :Lol: 

Sonntag wieder (derzeit).  :Big Grin: 

 :Smile:

----------


## storchi

> Naja, auf jeden Fall der unfähigste.

 das glaub ich dir.... :Mr. Orange:

----------


## georg

> das glaub ich dir..


 Frechheit. Sowas darf ich sagen, sonst niemand!  :Mr. Red:  Hast&#180; mich vielleicht gesehen? Wäre sehr peinlich bei dem Schaß was ich zammgfahren bin.  :Lol:  Vermutlich das Wetter, die Strecke war auch ungewohnt, das Essen war nicht optimal, der Untergrund überhaupt, ..  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Savage

> ...... Vermutlich das Wetter, die Strecke war auch ungewohnt, *das Essen war nicht optimal*, der Untergrund überhaupt


 :Busted:   :Wine:   :Busted:

----------


## Tyrolens

Ist ja nix neues, dass Haferflocken schneller machen, als Schweinsstelzen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martix

is wer dieses freitag (22.) draussen?

sind ab mittag etwa dort, hätte noch einen platz + bike im auto von wien weg.

----------


## motocrossandi

wir sind morgen oben  :Wink: 
wer noch?

lg
andi

----------


## Pethem

> wir sind morgen oben 
> wer noch?
> 
> lg
> andi



ICh!

weisses kleines hitec Slk. ein altes

einfach ansprechen!  :Wink:

----------


## motocrossandi

> ICh!
> 
> weisses kleines hitec Slk. ein altes
> 
> einfach ansprechen!


passt  :Smile:  .

ich bin zu erkennen, weißes kraftstoff, 2radchaoten trikot und schwarzen ff helm  :Wink:

----------


## Pethem

Lustig wars!

Bis zu meiner Mörderbrezn am Schluss.

Letzte Abfahrt wie immer zuviel Übermut, den größten Wiesen-Kicker genommen -> Gesegelt -> Schief gekommen -> mit 40-50 Sachen kopf voran in den Boden gerammt -> ausgehebelt 1,5 meter hoch 5-6 meter durch die luft geschleudert -> nochmal an der schulter aufgekommen -> nochmal so weiter runter mich überschlagen

als ich realisiert hab was geschehen war sind 3 Helfer um mich rum gestanden. ich 30 Meter unter dem Absprung. Das Rad 15 Meter über mir, der rechte Schuh 10 Meter über mir.
Kopfweh, Genickweh, Schulter knackst, ganze Rechte Rippenseite komplett aufgeschürft.
Photos folgen :P

----------


## motocrossandi

uff fuck, gute besserung,
heut hats mich aucheinmal bei diesem sprung mitn wind aufs vorderradl gekickt, und so gelandet, zum glück ncihts passiert .pff 
naja mich hat heut auch einmal geschmisssen, nach der holzplattform wo viel pause machen zu schnell weg,m und dann beim anlieger irgendwie das rad verschlagen, mehr weiß ich ncihtmehr  :Frown: .. ausser das dann die kette 3-4 schlaufen drin ghabt hat  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Mtb-Flo

@phetem: Gute Besserung.

----------


## Pethem

> @phetem: Gute Besserung.



danke danke, ned der rede wert. hab ma glaub ich nix tan, mir tut nur noch immer der kopf weh
trotz 3 bier :P

----------


## Toni Styler

hat irgendwer ne mitfahrgelegenheit fürs wochenende? egal welches?
wär echt nett
danke &#237;m voraus

mfg

----------


## andi

sperren die wirklich schon am 26.10ten zu?
*Betriebszeiten*

Jul - Sep täglich von 9 bis 18h
Okt bis 26.10. Mi - So 9 bis 17h

----------


## Pethem

edit georg: _keine Bilder in den Beitrag -> Atachments_

----------


## Pethem

> edit georg: _keine Bilder in den Beitrag -> Atachments_



aso
ok.

----------


## solidsnake

> passt  .
> 
> ich bin zu erkennen, weißes kraftstoff, 2radchaoten trikot und schwarzen ff helm


junge, ich glaub ich hab dich gesehen ... 
wenns ein weisses hardtail war ... 2radchaotentrikot war auch dabei ... 

du bist ja einer von der jüngereren sorte oder? 

wenn ich dich jetzt nicht verwechsle, dann fetten respekt, wie du dich da mim hardtail runterhaust ... 
als würds kein morgen geben ... hab meinen augen ned getraut, als ich da so am freeride gstanden bin 
und du an mir vorbeigebrettert bist ... heftig heftig ... 
nedmal die ganzen leut mit den racefullies und kompletter troylee-styler ausstattung hab ich so angasen gsehn wie dich ... 

gebt ihm ein fully und er fährt euch allen um die ohren!  :Big Grin: 


@ Pethem: 

jaja, gleich posen mit den fotos ... hehe  :Wink:

----------


## Pethem

> @ Pethem: 
> 
> jaja, gleich posen mit den fotos ... hehe



es sei natürlich an der stelle gesagt diese bilder hat der solidsnake gemacht ^^

super bilder. find ich.

----------


## solidsnake

na darum is ma jez ned gangen, hehe ... aber trotzdem danke ...

----------


## der koch

@ pethem: hast du zugenommen beim zivildienst :Group Hug:  :Hi:  :Toast: 

schaut ganz gut aus der drop, jetzt muß ich nur noch um einen freien tag betteln.

----------


## Pethem

> @ pethem: hast du zugenommen beim zivildienst



na beim bundesheer an der grenze  :Smile:  wurscht muskeln sind da auch dabei ^^
ja der drop is fein!

----------


## motocrossandi

> junge, ich glaub ich hab dich gesehen ... 
> wenns ein weisses hardtail war ... 2radchaotentrikot war auch dabei ... 
> 
> du bist ja einer von der jüngereren sorte oder? 
> 
> wenn ich dich jetzt nicht verwechsle, dann fetten respekt, wie du dich da mim hardtail runterhaust ... 
> als würds kein morgen geben ... hab meinen augen ned getraut, als ich da so am freeride gstanden bin 
> und du an mir vorbeigebrettert bist ... heftig heftig ... 
> nedmal die ganzen leut mit den racefullies und kompletter troylee-styler ausstattung hab ich so angasen gsehn wie dich ... 
> ...



hallo,
danke danke, :Thank You!:   :Smile:  .bin im August erst 15 geworden...
jop das dürfte ich gewesen sein  :Smile: ,  waren glaub ich sogar nur ein Paar Leute mit einem hardtail unterwegs am sonntag.
fürs erste mal auf einer downhill/freeride strecke, fand ich es schon sehr extrem,sogar gestern hab ich noch das kribbeln,von den ganzen Schlägen in den Fingern gespürt  :Big Grin: .
hier noch ein kleines foto von mir, hoffe dass ich der bin,den du meinst  :Cool:  
www.magix-photos.com/mediapoo...31507901C4.jpg

----------


## Lordz

ja a motocrosser halt .. ;-)

----------


## solidsnake

> hier noch ein kleines foto von mir, hoffe dass ich der bin,den du meinst  
> www.magix-photos.com/mediapoo...31507901C4.jpg


bingo! ... a wounsinn ... scho überlegt 4x/dh-rennen zu fahrn?

----------


## motocrossandi

> bingo! ... a wounsinn ... scho überlegt 4x/dh-rennen zu fahrn?


 :Smile:  .danke

nein leider.war zwar beim rathaus 4cross dabei, nur wirklich taugt hat es mir zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht  :Frown: . 
sonst glaube ich,dass ich die möglichkeiten nciht habe zu div. rennen hinzufahren. besitze noch kein auto.-mit moped gehts auch nciht  :Frown:  ,
hmm vl überleg ich es mir nohc, aber wüsste garnicht bescheis. wie das alles abläuft etc. :Redface:

----------


## manfred

das is kein problem, es steht jetzt eh das semmeringer rennen vor der tür. anmelden auf der website und schon bist dabei!

@pethem: tu net so raunzen, so wild hats garnet ausgeschaut!

----------


## gebirgsradler

> das is kein problem, es steht jetzt eh das semmeringer rennen vor der tür. anmelden auf der website und schon bist dabei!
> 
> @pethem: tu net so raunzen, so wild hats garnet ausgeschaut!


Mit 15 darfst glaub i nur mit Sondergenehmigung ÖRV DH fahren

----------


## Pethem

> @pethem: tu net so raunzen, so wild hats garnet ausgeschaut!


i darf des

----------


## Bruchpilot

> Mit 15 darfst glaub i nur mit Sondergenehmigung ÖRV DH fahren



Als Junior ja

Wies in der Funclass ist weiß ich nicht! Ich glaub dort is des ohne weiteres
möglich!

----------


## RideOn

@thomas: hahaha die kurzen haare stehn dir

----------


## Pethem

> @thomas: hahaha die kurzen haare stehn dir


willst du mich küüüüüüüüüsse?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

danke  :Wink:  wennst radln willst @icq

----------


## der koch

werde am freitag rauffahren.
könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen, falls wer zeit hätte.

----------


## pagey

hm...wenns wetter passt könnt i vielleicht so um 2 uhr oben sein am freitag.....mal abwarten !...lust hätt i schon

----------


## mafa

wennst wetter passt bin ich samstag nachmittag und sonntag oben

----------


## der koch

@pagey: wäre fein :Smile: 

vielleicht verratet mir dann mal jemand eine schnelle line runter damit ich nicht mehr so umadumeiern tu :Mr. Red: 

bin schon gespannt auf die neuerungen im dh und den neuen drop, war ja schon 2 monate nicht mehr oben :Redface: 

www.wetter.at/sport-freizeit/...eich/semmering

----------


## der koch

so bin schon wieder zurück.

der neue drop: super geschmeidig zu landen, schöne anfahrt, super auslauf, ideal für table tops und so zeugs.  könntets ruhig um 2m erhöhen den drop. bin beim ersten mal die landung ziemlich ausgesprungen und war kein problem zu landen, nicht einmal durchgeschlagen hat das rad(wenn ich da an die zieldrops denke, da tuschts immer ordentlich). ein freund hat gesagt das ich immer ca 1 1/2m nach den bäumen gelandet bin, also da geht noch was.

neuer zielsprung: genau sowas wollen wir!!!!!!!!!!! nur der wiesensprung ist noch besser, aber das ist sowieso der beste sprung in der ganzen gegend.

3 solche sprünge und 2 weitere hohe drops einbauen und ich bestell gleich meine saisonkarte.

----------


## pagey

heut hab ichs leider ned geschafft.....werd samstag nachmittag rauffahren !!

----------


## der koch

bin eh schon um 3 abgereist da es mich einmal zerstört hat und die finger/hände haben auch schon ordentlich "brennt". sch**ß bremswellen auf der freeride.

----------


## mafa

> heut hab ichs leider ned geschafft.....werd samstag nachmittag rauffahren !!


da bin ich auch oben

----------


## der koch

i ned :Spam:  :No:  :Bawling:

----------


## pagey

jo fein...kommen eh no paar andere auch !!  freu mi scho

----------


## mafa

bin scho seit 3 monaten nimmer am radl gsessen (seit dem parschlug rennen, da hab i noch die startnummer am radl), werd fahren wie der erste mensch

schlimme saison heuer  :EEK!: 
nie zum fahren gekommen

----------


## pagey

a skandal ...des faule bikestore-pack  :Mr. Brown:   :Mr. Brown:   :Mr. Brown:

----------


## der koch

freitag ist&#180;s wieder so weit, der koch tut am semmering posen und bei die hasen einifetzen(wenn&#180;s sowas überhaupt gibt da oben).

----------


## storchi

> ..... und bei die hasen einifetzen(wenn´s sowas überhaupt gibt da oben).


Wie kann man das verstehen? wo wird einigfetzt? :Confused:

----------


## der koch

die mädels mit wagemut beeindrucken :Mr. Red:

----------


## pAz

so kann man(N)s natürlich auch nennen  :Big Grin: 

hoffe es nächste saison auch mal auf den semmering zu schaffen

lg

----------


## manfred

> am semmering posen und bei die hasen einifetzen


des wollen die anderen auch alle, und dann fliegens mitn hubschrauber heim  :Twisted:

----------


## der koch

mußt mit&#180;n hubscharauber hinfliegen, nicht heim :Twisted: habt ihr bremsbeläge für eine formula extreme 4 kolben in eurem container? wenn nein, würd&#180;s die bis freitag geben?edit: das mit den belägen hat sich erledigt

----------


## hustla

ich bin ab morgen wieder oben ... wenns schön ist...

----------


## der koch

bin auch morgen oben und nicht am freitag.

----------


## Pethem

ich bin samstag dort.
also sei du auch dort koch (:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> hoffe es nächste saison auch mal auf den semmering zu schaffen


cu  :Big Grin:

----------


## rustyracing

hi leute,

wer gerne ein paar fotos von sich hätte sollte am sonntag oben sein.
natürlich nur wenn das wetter passt.

lg
alex

----------


## Andreas100

> hi leute,
> 
> wer gerne ein paar fotos von sich hätte sollte am sonntag oben sein.
> natürlich nur wenn das wetter passt.
> 
> lg
> alex



Hi...

Wie kann man dich erkennen?..
Bin am Sa und So oben..

----------


## manfred

am fotoapparat  :Twisted:

----------


## rustyracing

> am fotoapparat


fast.

am blauen banshee.

----------


## Andreas100

aha...

Also dann bis morgen.!!
Hoffentlich gibts a geile session!

----------


## georg

Werd' morgen rausfahren. Wenns Wetter paßt. War jetzt schon 4 Wochen nimmer dort.

edit: So.. Radl umgebaut.. Sherman raus.. 66 rein.. Wetter soll passen.. 12 Uhr fahr ich weg.  :Big Grin: 

 :Smile:

----------


## pagey

hätte auch lust am sonntag raufzukommen...mal sehen wie die motivation dann in der früh is  :Smile:  !!

----------


## Cannon

Bin am morgen auch dort.

Zeee youh Pagey!!!!!


Greetz

----------


## flo

Fahrt vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen (21. od. 22.) wer aus wien am semmering und hat noch ein platzerl für mich und radl frei? wär sehr fein.

----------

